
Postcards, Yo – Send one to a friend - aston
http://www.postcardsyo.com/
======
thebiglebrewski
I built one too that I think has a better interface than yo?

[https://postperfect.co](https://postperfect.co)

~~~
PeterWhittaker
Excellent use of familiar design.

------
Siecje
No message? No image? No thanks.

~~~
3h8d
You could just email support asking for an image of the card.

~~~
Siecje
I don't think there is an image on the postcard.

------
mutant
this is what the postcard looks like:
[http://photos-b.ak.instagram.com/hphotos-ak-
xpf1/10471825_52...](http://photos-b.ak.instagram.com/hphotos-ak-
xpf1/10471825_529086260554113_2093172304_a.jpg)

I emailed support and this is what they responded: It's a riff on the Yo app,
except instead of sending "Yo" in a push notification to a friend, you can
send a postcard! It looks like this in real life:
[http://photos-b.ak.instagram.com/hphotos-ak-
xpf1/10471825_52...](http://photos-b.ak.instagram.com/hphotos-ak-
xpf1/10471825_529086260554113_2093172304_a.jpg)

------
sebular
Terrible.

If you want something that's actually worth using, a quick search reveals a
few businesses such as
[http://www.postcardontherun.com/](http://www.postcardontherun.com/)

------
ArtDev
This is how it should be done: [http://www.crackerbarrel.com/family-fun/send-
an-epostcard/](http://www.crackerbarrel.com/family-fun/send-an-epostcard/)

~~~
Siecje
You could just send an email with an image.

------
wirelessest
Or skip the awful ui and use something with a JSON API:
[https://www.lob.com/docs](https://www.lob.com/docs)

------
oo7jeep
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Absurdism](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Absurdism)

------
grmarcil
Nothing like pricing your product in a global variable...

<script>POSTCARD_PRICE = 149</script>

------
lukabratos
This buzz around Yo app is becoming really annoying.

------
mutant
HN.. promos a mysterious pay app..

why?

------
ArtDev
ugh, its horrid, make it go away.

------
usujason
I don't even.

